# Is my new budgie sick?



## musiclife (Nov 15, 2015)

We bought a budge yesterday and took her home, however when we put her into the cage, she panicked, fell down and sat at the bottom of the cage not moving until we covered the cage with a blanket and went to sleep. In the morning, we found her sitting at the food bowl, not eating. By night, she was still at the food bowl and she has eaten. She moved to a perch right beside the food bowl. However, now that she is sitting properly, I can see that she remains fluffed up and she's not moving at all. I examined the poop and its a bit green, not normal budgie poop, but the shape is getting better. 

Is this normal for a new budgie? I know that she is very scared. But even when we approach her, she doesn't tense up, she acts like we're not there. When i went to cover the cage tonight, she did tense up however. I am extremely worried for I don't want my other 8 year old budgie, who is in the cage with her, to get sick as well. Please look at the image below, It was taken at night, so she is sleepy.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

When bringing home a new bird, quarantine rules should be applied in order to safeguard the health of your other budgie(s) and to avoid any possible illness the new bird may have to be passed on to the other birds in the house.
You can till quarantine your new budgie girl (for 30 days, more if she happens to be sick) by placing her on a different cage and room away from your male budgie.

It's normal for a recently acquired budgie to be scarred, not move around much eat very little for the first few days.
Usually new birds will eat spray millet, so you can try that to encourage her appetite.

Monitor her closely, see if her eyes are bright and alert. If she spends most of the days sleeping and is generally unresponsive, then it would be best to book an appointment at the avian vet for a proper check up, diagnosis and treatment plan if needed.


Since there is no real sense of urgency, I've moved your thread from the Emergency Room to Your Budgie's Health section of Talk Budgies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

It is always safest to quarantine a new budgie in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

I would move her into a separate cage and give her time to settle in.

Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

Taming and bonding with a budgie takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force him to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let his get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming him. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi music life
Wow, you have received excellent advice from both aluz and Faerybee, all that's left for me to say is :welcome: to the forum, enjoy !
Pete


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

I can't add much to the advice above, but I will remind you to keep in mind she's very stressed which also can contribute to her runny poops and lack of appetite. 

I hope everything goes well and if possible I would remove the other budgie if she's to stressed for you to move her in a different cage, as quarantine should be followed, as mentioned. Additionally, the older budgie may be annoyed with her in the future if she's active and playful as older budgies tend to be calmer. I'm not saying this is 100% going to happen, but after quarantine, care should be taken to introduce them in a neutral area to avoid possible squabbles and so the older budgie can be used to her. 

Keep us posted and please do ask about anything you may be wondering about!  Does your new budgie have a name yet?

:wave:


----------



## musiclife (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the great advice! She's adjusted much better, she's eaten and drank water. I've heard her chirp a few times. She's not moving as actively as normal, but she's moved to other perches. 

I still have one concern/question: I know that she is still very stressed, but is the stress the reason why she's fluffed up? She still remains fluffed up when she's resting. Her tail is not bobbing up or down though and she's sleeping on one foot. Please advise.

And no, we haven't named her yet! We're trying to come up with a name that fits her well.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Budgies fluff their feathers up to control their temperature, if she is still stressed then yes her temperature will be higher than normal, also if she is super stressed she may be fluffing herself up to make herself appear bigger as alot of animals do in the wild, personally I would be caging her separately to give her time to settle in, don't forget she is in a strange environment, giant people watching her, strange noises, strange sounds etc, yes she should have been quarantined but as your birds have spent time together it is too late now so for the next few weeks I suggest you keep the newcomer separate in her own cage and follow the excellent advice given by aluz, Deb and Star, I also agree that she should have a check up at the vets, I'm sure you wouldn't want her to pass on anything nasty to your 8 year old budgie.
Pete


----------

